# كيف تعلمين  انه يحبك ؟؟؟؟



## o0oandro0o (21 سبتمبر 2006)

كيف تعلمين  انه يحبك ؟؟؟؟

للرجال طرق غريبة في التعبير عن حبهم بطرق غير تقليدية وغير مباشرة، قد تكون بحركات معينة يقوم بها الرجل أو بكلمة لطيفة أو غير ذلك من الأساليب التي قد لا تكونين منتبهة إليها.
نحاول الآن توضيح بعض هذه الحركات التي يعبر بها الرجال عن حبهم بصمت:​
? أن تضبطيه ينظر في عينيك حيث أن الرجل الغير مهتم عادة ما يكون ينظر إلى النساء بطريقة مختلفة وتكون أولوياته في النظر مختلفة عن الرجل الذي يحب فعلا.
الرجل المحب ستجدينه ينظر في عينيك ليسبر أعماق روحك ولحاول استيعاب أي حركة قد تساعده في معرفة طبيعة مشاعرك نحوه.

? ستجدينه يجهز أو يدعوك لكل أنواع الذي تفضلينه أنت ، تعد هذه من الطرق الغير مباشرة التي يحاول فيها أن يخبرك انه يريدك أن تكوني جزءا من حياته، حاولي الاستماع إلى مخططاته المستقبلية ومن خلالها يمكنك أن تعرفي إذا ما كانت هذه الخطط تشمل شريكة لحياته أم انه ليس مستعدا بعد.

? الرجل المحب تجدينه يحاول الوقوف إلى جانبك بشكل ملحوظ في الأماكن العامة، فالرجال العزاب أو غير الجديين تجدهم دائما يبحثون عن حب جديد في كل مكان يدخلون إليه ولذلك إذا وجدت أن الرجل يحرص أن يدخل معك إلى أي مكان عام دون أن يتقدم أو يتأخر فان ذلك يعني انه ليس في حالة بحث مما يعطي الانطباع انه ملتزم معك وجدي جدا في علاقته بك.

? الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث بهاتفه أو حتى الإجابة على مكالماته.

؟ ان يشعرك دائما بخوفه وقلقه عليكى .. حتى فى ابسط الأمور الحياتيه . مثل عندما يطلب منك لا تذهبى خارج المنزل وحدك 
او بعد كل نهايه لحديثكم . خلى بالك من نفسك . وتشعرينها منه بجديه وقلق .​​


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*تمام ياندرو اعتقد ان كل الكلام صح *
*وبالذات النظرات في العنين الواحد لو حد لوحة وخلاه مغرم بية دايما يحب يبص في عنية لية ماتفهمش بس اعتقد تفسيرك صح*
*شكرا ياباشا موضوع رااااااااااائع*


----------



## artamisss (22 سبتمبر 2006)

* العين ابلغ حديث هما يشعر به الفرد من  مشاعر و تعبير صااااادق عن ما يكن الانسان بداخله 
وهى لا تجيد التمثيل وانما صادقه 

من اقوالى المأثورة هههههههه*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*تعرفوا بجد لغه العيون اللغه الوحيده الصــــادقه جدا ومحدش يقدر يزيف فيها ولو ممكن ده مش كتير

ومرسيي ليك يا اندرو على الموضوع ده*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع تمام يا اندروا

وفعلا مفيش اصدق من لغة العيون 

لما تكون بتحب شخص بجد مش بتقدر تبعد عينك عن عينه 

وكل نظرة وليها معاني كتير *


----------



## artamisss (22 سبتمبر 2006)

* طب ماتقولنا بقى معانى النظارت وطريقتها يا  مينا  شكلك  خبرة ههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * طب ماتقولنا بقى معانى النظارت وطريقتها يا  مينا  شكلك  خبرة ههههههههههه*



*لاء :beee: 

سري يا سوسة تحبي تعرفي معلومات دايما كدا :spor22: 

يا بنت ارطاميس يا بنت ابولوا :smil12: *


----------



## o0oandro0o (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياجماعه انتم مش مركزين ... فى جانب تانى لموضوع النظرات دا ... لازم نركز عليه *
*لأنه جانب هام جدا ولازم نعمل حسابه *
*مع الموضه والتطور ... والإبداع فى خلق الجمال *

*الراجل بينظر دائما اللى عيون اللى بيحبها ... علشان يعرف هيا عنيها*

*( لونها زرقه بجد ولا لينسيز )*
*  :36_3_1: *


----------



## ميريت (22 سبتمبر 2006)

o0oandro0o قال:


> *الراجل بينظر دائما اللى عيون اللى بيحبها ... علشان يعرف هيا عنيها*
> 
> *( لونها زرقه بجد ولا لينسيز )*
> *:36_3_1: *


 


نعم نعم ياسي اندرو 
شكلك هتخرج مكسر من هنا


----------



## Meko_hero (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*علي فكرة يا أندرو  كل الكلام  ده  صحيح*
*لان  انا  مجربه  في الكلية*
*مايكل  عضو  جديد*


----------



## artamisss (4 أكتوبر 2006)

* اهلا مايكل ميكو معانا  منور المنتدى يا باشا  وركن الاخضر  بتاعى انا  ورامى  عاوزينك تنورنا كده دايما 
*


----------



## mary (4 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً أندرو على المعلومات القيمة دى بس أحب أسأل سؤال فيه للأسف شبان بيعملوا حركات لفت نظر للبنت من باب شد الإنتباه حتى تقع البنت فى حبهم لمجرد أن يحسوا بإعجاب البنات ليهم وهو غير جاديين فى الإرتباط ما هى تلك الحركات وكيف تتجنبها البنت


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أكتوبر 2006)

mary قال:


> شكراً أندرو على المعلومات القيمة دى بس أحب أسأل سؤال فيه للأسف شبان بيعملوا حركات لفت نظر للبنت من باب شد الإنتباه حتى تقع البنت فى حبهم لمجرد أن يحسوا بإعجاب البنات ليهم وهو غير جاديين فى الإرتباط ما هى تلك الحركات وكيف تتجنبها البنت


 
*هي مش حركات معروفة يا ماري*

*بس ممكن نقول تقدري تحددي الموضوع ده*

*من مدي جدية واحترام الشخص اللي قدامك وده بيبقي واضح *

*انه جاد وبيحترم مشاعر الاخرين ولا مش بيعمل حساب لحد غير نفسه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 أكتوبر 2006)

هاقولك ياماري احدث حاجة نازلة الايام دي في الشباب ال ......:smil12: 
 اخر حاجة نازلة دلوقتي 
تلاقية واقف يكلمك وهو حاطط السماعات في ودانة بتاعه ال mp3 بحيث يحسسك انة على طول هيمان وعايز يشوفك فتاة الكليب بتاع  الاغنية اللي بيسمعها وطبعا اكيد اغنية هاتكون رومانسية 
وعمرة ابدا ماهايحرك السماعه من ودانة 

واحد تاني تلاقية كل شوية ماسك الموبايل وعامل فية عوليقة وعمال يمرجحه فيها بحيث يكون هو الوحيد اللي بيهز الموبايل 

وفييييية كتير هطل كدة الايام دي للاسف ههههههههههههههه

ولو فية حد فعلا عايز يظهر اعجابة الحقيقي الصادق مش بحركة ولا باي حاجة
انتي هاتحسيها من غير اي حاجة بس لو بجد


----------



## tina_tina (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*برضوا خفة*

على فكرة كل الكلام ده صح بس الاهم
الاحترام
بكل انواعة
فاهمنى:new2:


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هاقولك ياماري احدث حاجة نازلة الايام دي في الشباب ال ......:smil12:
> اخر حاجة نازلة دلوقتي
> تلاقية واقف يكلمك وهو حاطط السماعات في ودانة بتاعه ال mp3 بحيث يحسسك انة على طول هيمان وعايز يشوفك فتاة الكليب بتاع الاغنية اللي بيسمعها وطبعا اكيد اغنية هاتكون رومانسية
> وعمرة ابدا ماهايحرك السماعه من ودانة
> ...


 

*ردك ده مصيبه فطسنى من الضحك* :t11: :t11: :t11:


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ردك ده مصيبه فطسنى من الضحك* :t11: :t11: :t11:


 
*انتي تؤمري سعادتك المهم الرضا والسماح*


----------

